# Gaining Weight While Working



## mandylover (May 3, 2007)

Greetings All. I don't post too much, just a few stories and comments here and there. But I though I would share a little observation of myself. I currently work at home once a week. Since I've started, I've added a few inches to my belly (it's 44" at the moment). I may start working at home more often, and have recently realized that that's going to have an impact on the ol' waist. If I do the math, I'll be sporting quite the belly in a year or so. Has anyone else had this experience? It's interesting when the fridge is next door to the office.


----------



## fat hiker (May 3, 2007)

Haven't had the working at home experience, but at one point when my office was close to a frequently used conference room, there were daily (or more frequently) leftover muffins, sandwiches, cookies etc. from meetings with outside clients - and those leftovers did great things for the waistline...


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 3, 2007)

We used to hear urban legends around here about college-age girls who would pack on a hundred pounds in less than a year working at Dairy Queen or whatever...:eat2:


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 3, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> We used to hear urban legends around here about college-age girls who would pack on a hundred pounds in less than a year working at Dairy Queen or whatever...:eat2:



I've definitely seen that happen. All that ice cream....

Edit: Post #42! The meaning of life is explained...in ice cream


----------



## Santaclear (May 3, 2007)

The reason to eat a lot of ice cream is that you can see messages (important ones, regarding life and existence and sexiness) in it while you're eating it if you look carefully.


----------



## pickleman357 (May 6, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> We used to hear urban legends around here about college-age girls who would pack on a hundred pounds in less than a year working at Dairy Queen or whatever...:eat2:



That's a happy thought. I likes it.

I've always wondered what would happen to a feedee with a food discount


----------



## _broshe_ (May 9, 2007)

my weight flies up and down depending on the time of year. Durring the winter, I do kitcken work (ie, making sandwiches, cakes, cannolies:eat2: ) during this time, I went up to 245ish. but I also do farm hand work (cattle, haying, fences) so i'll probably drop the twenty or thirty i gained, and then some.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 9, 2007)

I've definitely added about 120 lbs since working at a deskjob (for the past 6 years) as opposed to my other jobs where I was most active. But even at my thinnest I was a magical 325 lbs.

It hard being chained to a desk, but what can I tell you, I am indispensable...at doing nothing for hours at a time at my desk.


----------



## kerrypop (May 9, 2007)

I gained A LOT my freshman year of college. Like... 50 pounds or something. I gained my soph year too.. but not nearly as much, and I've kind of levelled off this year. I used to be an itty bitty size 18! Weird. At my job now I'm constantly chasing little guys around... so I move around a lot. It's probably the reason I've levelled off the way I have. (maybe?)


----------



## formerking (May 10, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> We used to hear urban legends around here about college-age girls who would pack on a hundred pounds in less than a year working at Dairy Queen or whatever...:eat2:


 
That does happen at the Panera bakery for example (btw. this chain really has good bread). Anyway, for the past 5 years I have been a customer at a certain Panera in the Cleveland area and over that time I saw a few college age female employees going through a physical transformation much to the delight of any FA. I guess two girls each must have added a hundred pounds within 1-2 year.


----------



## mandylover (May 16, 2007)

Well, the effects are already apparent. By belly is up to 45 and a half inches... lol.


----------



## DrFeeder (May 20, 2007)

This thread reminds me of this cartoon.  

View attachment freds.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 21, 2007)

Our employee discount is alcohol...but I seldom take advantage of it.


----------



## Mechelle (May 21, 2007)

I think part of the reason that it happens is because when working at home you do not put out the same energy "calorie burning" as having to get ready walking to and from the office to the car, walking to and from other desks, if you think about it an office job still requires alot of mobility "usually". If your at home everything is closer, plus... you can snack and break when ever you want. No big brother watching you have your 5th coffee cake break. Being a stay at home mom can do the same thing if you allow the TV to take over your day. Thats why durring summer I try to have a schedule and somewhere to go every day!


----------



## Pookie (May 21, 2007)

My first job after school was in a bakery and I worked the afternoons so any daily stuff that was left over was either thrown away or shared out by any staff left, which was usually only me! My family loved me coming home with bagfulls of cakes and stuff. I only worked there about a year though, but their cream doughnuts where to die for! I :smitten: fake cream!


----------

